# special license ti drive RHD car?



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

i was pondering how cool it would be to someday have a RHD car, when my friend told me that its illegal to drive a RHD car unless u have a postal drivers license or something. someone please tell me i can tell him to shut the hell up so i can continue my dreaming.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

aw well is illegal just on the highways I mean then shit I had a 180sx imported I never got a ticket their were just like going to the LHD Ive be like hey pig over here


----------



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

im really sorry, but i cant uderstand a thing you just wrote. dont take it offensively, please


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

k NO is not illegal ONLY ON the highway


----------



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

there we go, thanks man


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm not sure how much you can trust drifter-j. he just mentioned in another thread on how drunk he was.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

LOL hahahahhahahahaa


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

he asked for apex seals on a 240 

to answer ur question: i don't think it's illegal.. the blitz skyline is rhd and they drive it in cali..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mostly everyone's skyline is still RHD i woudln't convert it if i had a skyline

gotta keep those suckas rare


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

the skyline is the only car that you can import and keep rhd. (stupid government BULL SHIT is what it is!!!!!!!)


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Instead of asking a bunch of uninformed people, why dont you call your local DMV??? I wont even attempt to tanswer this question although I have my thinkings about it. I would rather say nothing than make myself look like an ass


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

hahahah I was joking about the apex seals tards


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drifter-j, you only say that now that you are sober and can read how little sense you were making


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ROLMFAO!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

the trasportation department has a website but i doubt you'll find info about RHD cars on there.. =/


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

RHD cars are cool for the USA. Just don't speed. My GF's family owns a RHD Cherokee and a RHD imported Ford 4 door something-or-rather. Her mom worked (retired now) for the USPS for a long time and can't drive a LHD anymore.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

94-6-vision said:


> *RHD cars are cool for the USA. Just don't speed. My GF's family owns a RHD Cherokee and a RHD imported Ford 4 door something-or-rather. Her mom worked (retired now) for the USPS for a long time and can't drive a LHD anymore. *


hi sniperboss


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ROFLMFAO ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH HOLY SHIAT!!!!!!


----------

